# How do you know If a woman is checking you out?



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

Ladies

How would I know if a woman is checking me out, like for example, at work or outside the house in public places?

how women normally check out a guy walking by?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's hard to tell because women are very discreet, unlike men. 

You basically won't know unless she is making it super obvious or smiling or smirking.


----------



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

I choose to assume that when I catch a woman looking at me she was checking me out because she thinks I'm hot. 

I always go home and tell the wife and for some reason she seems to find that hilarious.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

cat in heat - YouTube


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> It's hard to tell because women are very discreet, unlike men.
> 
> You basically won't know unless she is making it super obvious or smiling or smirking.


Unlike men? What? I'm insulted.  But...yeah, I think you're right. 

I think I had something like this a month or so ago. I was walking down the aisle of a bookstore and noticed a nice pair of legs. She was standing with her face buried in a book. I, of course, did this  as I walked by her to get a book, and then repeated it on the long walk past her. As far as I could tell, she didn't even notice my existence. 

I sat in a chair, and about 5 mins later, she walked up to me asked me some silly question. She then sat, and started a conversation. Maybe it's just wishful thinking (ego boost only) on my part, but I'm guessing she might have checked me out as I walked by.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

before i started dating my SO i was never shy or discreet about checking out a single man.

I'd look him directly in the eye then slowly scan down his body 

it feels GOOD to be checked out sometimes so why try to hide it from someone? you never know,having you check them out could totally make their day better


----------

